
Samoa Ends Measles State of Emergency as Infection Rate Slows - dpflan
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/12/samoa-ends-measles-state-emergency-infection-rate-slows-191229021559134.html
======
dpflan
"A mass vaccination drive covering 95 percent of population brings deadly
disease under control."

